# whizzer saddlebags



## whizzerbug (Mar 6, 2021)

they came with my ambassador im slowly restoring them ,the were made by buco and sold buy whizzer as an accessory , so far i have been cleaning them and applying leather treatment,i have replaced a few rivits and looking for white vinyl to replace frindge and some missing rosettes,all straps and buckles are in amazinly good shape


----------

